
Army kicks off construction of $1.2 billion NSA cybersecurity center - pavel
http://www.infosecurity-us.com/view/14947/army-kicks-off-construction-of-12-billion-nsa-cybersecurity-center/
======
Zaak
No word yet on how much it will pay for the large lidless eye wreathed in
flame that will tower over the new facility.

------
phuff
This is big news here locally in the SLC area. They've had huge contractor
open houses at the site for people who want to bid on the projects and stuff.

I hope it brings with it an uptick in the local tech sector, too. Not that
things are bad around here, we've got tons of ex-Novell, ex-Word Perfect
graybeards and their associated wisdom, Adobe nee Omniture, Mozy and a whole
host of other good stuff going on, but it'd be neat if we could kick it up a
notch.

------
Palomides
interesting to see one branch of the government that isn't getting budget cuts
:P

~~~
bediger
How can you tell? The "black budget" is hidden in various DoD line items.

~~~
runjake
Because you can look at the sum total of DOD line items. Bamford has done a
lot of research into deciphering this.

------
ironmanjakarta
Disgusting. Just another stimulus coruptis jobs program and further take over
of the internet. The private sector can handle it's own cyber security better
faster and cheaper than the government ever could. Where do people get the
idea that communism (government) can do anything better than capitalism? Call
your congressman and senator and tell him or her to stop all the wars. That
will do more for our security than a thousand government cyber centers. Also
ask him to cut the federal government by 2/3, that will fix the economy more
than all the stimuli and bailouts combined.

~~~
noarchy
I'm all for being skeptical of the government getting control of the internet,
but you quickly lost me with your communism vs. capitalism rant. We don't need
hyperbole here.

